# Duda con Nippon America 4"



## Diego Gerez (Mar 16, 2011)

Estimados hace unos dias me compre unos parlantes de 4" de marca full energy.
Por supuesto no existe esa empresa o no tiene web. La busque en google y nada encontre, pero por esas casualidades estaba el nombre del modelo y verifique que pertenecia a nippon america. Para ser mas claros 

http://nipponamerica.com/index.php?p=catalog_single&s=3&ss=55&id=3130

El tema es que tengo que realizar una caja acustica para estos pero no existe medida alguna  como para empezar. Hoy en dia los estoy probando con un pioneer sa-408 (si si solo para probarlos), uno esta alojado en una caja de aluminio reemplazando unos monitores acutex  y otro en una caja de zapatos. 
En la caja acutex de aproximadamente (1litro) el parlante tiene mucha compresion. El otro en la caja de zapatos (8 litros) desarrolla un balance mas interesante de sonido, un poco mas de graves falsos.. pero que compensan con el precio.  

Queria saber si alguien tiene alguna data como para armar una caja, tipo bass reflex o si conviene sellada. 

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

No quiero ser yo quien te quita mucho las iluciones, pero no esperes mucho de esa marca, mas aun en ese tamaño.
Ahora, con una caja con un poquito mas de volumen que la de zapatos puede andar.
Es de suspencion acustica ?


----------



## Diego Gerez (Mar 16, 2011)

El woofer no tiene pinta de ser para suspencion acustica, ya que una de las cajas, la mas chica es completamente sellada y el parlante no rinde. Pero sin la data no creo poder realizar una bass reflex.
Tenia calculado mas o menos armar una caja de 10 u 12 litros.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

Diego Gerez dijo:


> El woofer no tiene pinta de ser para suspencion acustica, ya que una de las cajas, la mas chica es completamente sellada y el parlante no rinde. Pero sin la data no creo poder realizar una bass reflex.
> Tenia calculado mas o menos armar una caja de 10 u 12 litros.



Se me hace un poco grande pero dale nomas, acordate que solo es un 4".


----------



## Diego Gerez (Mar 16, 2011)

sisis.. nada que ver .. pero calcule mas o menos el parametro de un componente selenium de 4" y el winisd daba 13 litros en caja sellada. Hable con un instalador y me dijo  12 litros. Tan mal no esta.

Cuantos litros me recomendarias.. 8 o 9? que tubo de sintonia podria andar? .. a ojo por supuesto!

Muchas Gracias!


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 16, 2011)

Diego Gerez dijo:


> sisis.. nada que ver .. pero calcule mas o menos el parametro de un componente selenium de 4" y el winisd daba 13 litros en caja sellada. Hable con un instalador y me dijo  12 litros. Tan mal no esta.
> 
> Cuantos litros me recomendarias.. 8 o 9? que tubo de sintonia podria andar? .. a ojo por supuesto!
> 
> Muchas Gracias!



Simula una caja bass reflex en el win a ver que dice.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2011)

Yo tengo medidos unos de NA de 4", modelo NBM-406A...pero no son woofers ni se bancan 70W...son estos: http://nipponamerica.com/index.php?p=catalog_single&s=&ss=&id=2912
No creo que te sea de alguna utilidad, pero te paso los parámetros T/S:
fs=103.5 Hz
Qms=4.22
Qes=1.71
Qts=1.22
Vas=0.42 lts (Ojo con este por que me parece que no es muy cierto...la caja que tengo para medirlos es muy grande para este parlante taaaan chiquito).
Saludos!

Con el Qts gigante que tiene, hace que retumben los graves en la zona de los 100 Hz...y a mí me anduvieron bien con caja sellada de 3.25 lts...pero claro, no son los mismos que tenés vos...


----------



## Diego Gerez (Mar 17, 2011)

Gracias Ezavalla, probe los parametros y da la medida que nombraste con una caja sellada. 
No creo que me sirvan esos parametros para mi parlante, pero si somos objetivos la canasta parece la misma y quizas hasta el cono sea el mismo. 
¿Tendrias idea de como medir al parlante?, ¿algun programa en especial?.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## comando_co (Mar 17, 2011)

Diego Gerez dijo:


> Estimados hace unos dias me compre unos parlantes de 4" de marca full energy.
> Por supuesto no existe esa empresa o no tiene web. La busque en google y nada encontre, pero por esas casualidades estaba el nombre del modelo y verifique que pertenecia a nippon america. Para ser mas claros
> 
> http://nipponamerica.com/index.php?p=catalog_single&s=3&ss=55&id=3130
> ...



Mandame tu e-mail y te mando unos planos en formato PDF para construir diferentes tipos de cajas, para parlantes de varias medidas.


----------



## Diego Gerez (Mar 17, 2011)

Te mando mi email por un mp, el problema no es la construccion .. sino obtener el parametro del parlante. 
Tendras medidas para este tipo de parlante?

Muchas gracias igual!


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2011)

Diego Gerez dijo:


> Te mando mi email por un mp, el problema no es la construccion .. sino obtener el parametro del parlante.
> Tendras medidas para este tipo de parlante?
> 
> Muchas gracias igual!



Un parlante de 4 pulgadas andaria bien con una caja de 10 litros, utiliza un desfogue de 1.5 pulgadas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2011)

Diego Gerez dijo:


> os para mi parlante, pero si somos objetivos la canasta parece la misma y quizas hasta el cono sea el mismo.
> *¿Tendrias idea de como medir al parlante?, ¿algun programa en especial?.*


  
Me parece que no estás leyendo los temas destacados del foro...no?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 17, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Me parece que no estás leyendo los temas destacados del foro...no?
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/



Calma ezavalla ya sabemos que ese tema es tuyo y por demas destacado.


----------



## Diego Gerez (Mar 17, 2011)

jaja estoy leyendo! muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 17, 2011)

ferchito dijo:


> Calma ezavalla ya sabemos que ese tema es tuyo y por demas destacado.


Es que no importa si es mío o de otro...si está destacado o nó, pero por estarlo se encuentra cerca del principio de la lista de temas del subforo de Elementos de Salida...y antes de preguntar...por lo menos hay que mirar si algo aparece relacionado con lo que se quiere buscar .
Es muy fácil decir...conocés alguna forma de medir parlantes???? Y esperar que alguien busque las cosas en tu lugar...no?...pues bueno...ese es el tema que yo conozco y que toca lo que preguntaron. Si hay otro....no es mi trabajo buscarlo...


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 17, 2011)

comando_co dijo:


> te mando unos planos en formato PDF para construir diferentes tipos de cajas, para parlantes de varias medidas.



Pero estos planos estan diseñados para algun parlante en especifico no?
No creo que sean para todos los parlantes!


----------



## juanfilas (Mar 18, 2011)

exactamente pipa, esos planos no sirven para nada, ya que todos los parlantes tienen t/s distintos, por supuesto que si metes cualquier parlante en cualquier caja suena... pero suena MAL, y como el oído nos miente creemos que hicimos el mejor bafle del mundo y en realidad es pura subjeción ...


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 18, 2011)

juanfilas dijo:


> exactamente pipa, esos planos no sirven para nada, ya que todos los parlantes tienen t/s distintos, por supuesto que si metes cualquier parlante en cualquier caja suena... pero suena MAL, y como el oído nos miente creemos que hicimos el mejor bafle del mundo y en realidad es pura subjeción ...




Es verdad, veo que por ahi piden diseños de tal o cual marca para armar sus bafles y luego le colocan un parlante totalmente distinto para el cual se diseño.


----------



## Guille789 (Ago 18, 2020)

Hola, te pregunto, me acabo de comprar un subwoofer nipón américa 8 pulgadas 100w rms y no especifica que litraje lleva el cajón, tenés una idea de cuánto puede llevar?


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ago 18, 2020)

Guille789 dijo:


> Hola, te pregunto, me acabo de comprar un subwoofer nipón américa 8 pulgadas 100w rms y no especifica que litraje lleva el cajón, tenés una idea de cuánto puede llevar?


¿No leíste absolutamente nada? buscá la forma de medir los parlantes, hay dos topics por demás de claros en el foro. Cualquier otra cosa que hagas da igual porque estás a ciegas.


----------

